# How do I shut off the valve (sprinkler system) from the front yard to the backyard?



## chriskwash (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi! I need some help! I know nothing about sprinkler systems and I am having problems with the one in the house that I'm renting. Last night when the sprinklers came on there was a terrible knocking (sounded like an unbalanced washing machine). After inspection I realized it was the sprinklers. So this morning I shut of the whole sprinkler system (front and back). Now, if anyone can tell me how to turn on JUST the backyard system and keep the front yard shut off that would be fantastic. I do know where the irrigation box is and to the left of it is a "spickett" type thing with two handles. One of the handles is the one I turned to shut the whole thing off. If this makes any sense please respond. I can also upload pictures if that helps! I hope to hear from someone soon! Thanks!


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

Call your landlord? He might be able to help you. and Do all the sprinklers come on at one time? or is their a timer box somewhere? Pictures may help us.


----------



## chriskwash (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Merle. Here is picture of the spickett and I turned off. There are 2 knobs ( the rust spots in the middle of the picture). The one on the left is the one that I turned off. There is also one on the right. I didn't touch. There is a sprinkler timer box in the garage. I turned it off/rain. But that didn't help. I also unconnected zone 1, 2, and 3 at the sprinkler box. It could possibly be the "old" sprinkler system. There used to be grass in the front. Now, it's just rocks. That's why it's not necessary for the front to be watered. The landlord is aware of the situation. They live 2 states away. I told them I would see if I could solve the problem before calling someone.


----------

